# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ما حكم الدين فى عمل المرأة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## خادمة القرءان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا أعمل مدرسة لمادة القرءان الكريم فى إحدى مدارس الأزهر الإبتدائى فى بلدى 
وأريد أن أعرف هل عمل المرأة حرام ؟ لأن كثير من المحيطين بى يقولون لى أن عمل المرأة 
حرام ويذكروا قوله تعالى " وقرن فى بيوتكن " كدليل على حرمة عمل المرأة
فأرجوا أن تفيدونى بالرد على سؤالى جزاكم الله خيراً 
فى إنتظار إجابتكم ، ولكم منى جزيل الشكر

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته .



> أن عمل المرأة حرام


هذا الكلام عارٍ من الصحة ، الإسلام لم يحرم عمل المرأة المنضبط بالضوابط الشرعية مثل أن تكون طبيعة العمل ملائمة لتكوينها وأن تكون ملتزمةً بحجابها الشرعي،  وأن لا تكون وظيفتها في مجتمع مختلط ، و أن لا تؤدي إلى ما هو محرم وأن لا يكون فيه تضييع للأبناء ، مع العلم بأن الأصل هو القرار في البيت .

----------


## احمد شبيب

*ضوابط عمل المرأة خارج بيتها
**أنا فتاه أبلغ من العمر عشرين عاما طالبة بكلية الهندسة ، ولكنى أعمل في الصيف في إحدى المكتبات لتصوير المستندات ، وذلك لتوفير بعض مصاريف الكلية هل علي وزر ؟ مع العلم أني منتقبة وأحيانا أشعر بأنه لم يتقدم لخطبتي أحد من الملتزمين لهذا السبب .

**الحمد لله
* *أولاً : 
الأصل أن تبقى المرأة في بيتها ، وألا تخرج منه إلا لحاجة ، قال تعالى : ( وقرن في بيوتكن ولا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى ) الأحزاب / 33 ، وهذا الخطاب وإن كان موجها إلى زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإن نساء المؤمنين تبع لهن في ذلك ، وإنما وجه الخطاب إلى زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ لشرفهن ومنزلتهن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولأنهن القدوة لنساء المؤمنين .
وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( المرأة عورة ، وإنها إذا خرجت استشرفها الشيطان ، وإنها لا تكون أقرب إلى الله منها في قعر بيتها ) رواه ابن حبان وابن خزيمة ، وصححه الألباني في السلسة الصحيحة برقم (2688) .
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم في شأن صلاتهن في المساجد : ( وبيوتهن خير لهن ) رواه أبو داود (567) ، وصححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود .
وللفائدة يراجع جواب السؤال رقم (6742) .
* *ثانياً :
يجوز للمرأة أن تخرج من بيتها للعمل ، وذلك وفق ضوابط معينة إذا توفرت جاز للمرأة أن تخرج ، وهي : 
**أن تكون محتاجة إلى العمل ، لتوفير الأموال اللازمة لها ، كما في حالتك . 
** أن يكون العمل مناسبا لطبيعة المرأة متلائما مع تكوينها وخلقتها ، كالتطبيب والتمريض والتدريس والخياطة ونحو ذلك .
** أن يكون العمل في مجال نسائي خالص ، لا اختلاط فيه بالرجال الأجانب عنها .
** أن تكون المرأة في عملها ملتزمة بالحجاب الشرعي .
** ألا يؤدي عملها إلى سفرها بلا محرم .
** ألا يكون في خروجها إلى العمل ارتكاب لمحرم ، كالخلوة مع السائق ، أو وضع الطيب بحيث يشمها أجنبي عنها .
* *ألا يكون في ذلك تضييع لما هو أوجب عليها من رعاية بيتها ، والقيام بشئون زوجها وأولادها .*
*
*
*قال الشيخ محمد الصالح العثيمين : " المجال العملي للمرأة أن تعمل بما يختص به النساء مثل أن تعمل في تعليم البنات سواء كان ذلك عملا إداريّاً أو فنيّاً , وأن تعمل في بيتها في خياطة ثياب النساء وما أشبه ذلك , وأما العمل في مجالات تختص بالرجال ، فإنه لا يجوز لها أن تعمل حيث إنه يستلزم الاختلاط بالرجال ، وهي فتنة عظيمة يجب الحذر منها , ويجب أن يعلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثبت عنه أنه قال : (ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء وأن فتنة بني إسرائيل كانت في النساء) ، فعلى المرء أن يجنب أهله مواقع الفتن وأسبابها بكل حال " انتهى . 
" فتاوى المرأة المسلمة " ( 2 / 981 ) .
فإذا كانت هذه الشروط متوفرة في عملك فلا حرج عليك فيه إن شاء الله تعالى .
ونسأل الله أن ييسر لك زوجاً صالحاً ، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه .
والله أعلم* 
*
*
*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## احمد شبيب

*هل بقاء المرأة في بيتها تعطيل لنصف المجتمع؟**السؤال : ما رأيكم فيمن يقول : إن الإسلام لما أمر المرأة بالبقاء في البيت قد حرم المجتمع من عملها ، وترك نصف المجتمع معطلاً .

الجواب: 
الحمد لله
* *أولاً : 
رأينا في ذلك : أنه لا يمكن أن يقول هذا الكلام مؤمن ، يؤمن بأن القرآن كلام الله ، وأنه حق، وأن الله تعالى أمر فيه المؤمنين بما يصلحهم ويحقق سعادتهم في الدنيا والآخرة . 
لأن الله تعالى خاطب أمهات المؤمنين ، وهن أطهر النساء - وسائر نساء الأمة تبع لهن في هذا الأمر – بقوله : (وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ) الأحزاب/33 . 
فلا يمكن أن يعترض على حكم الله وأمره إلا رجل منافق ، أو كافر ، أو رجل انغمس في الجهل والشبهات والشهوات ، حتى صار يقدم رأيه على كلام الله ، وهو يظن أنه يحسن صنعاً. 
* *ثانياً :
إذا نظرنا إلى واقع الدول الإسلامية ، فإننا نتعجب كثيراً من ظهور هذه الدعوة ، ونتعجب من المتحمسين لها . 
وذلك أن هذه الدعوة قد تُقبل في مجتمع قد تعطلت مصانعه ومزارعه وشؤون حياته لكونهم لا يجدون من يقوم بها من الرجال ، فحينئذ اتجهوا إلى المرأة ، ودعوها إلى الخروج من البيت من أجل العمل ، المتوقف عليها . 
قد يكون هذا الكلام مقبولاً إلى حد ما ، وبشروط وضوابط معينة . 
لكن .. كيف راجت هذه الدعوة في بلاد فيها الملايين من الرجال لا يجدون العمل ، ويعانون من البطالة؟! 
ثم خرجت المرأة تنافسهم العمل ، مما ضاعف البطالة وزادها . 
فدعوى هؤلاء أن ترك النساء في البيوت تعطيل لنصف المجتمع عن العمل .
فيقال لهم : أي عمل هذا ، الذي تعطل ببقاء المرأة في بيتها ! وأنتم لا تجدون لأنفسكم ولا لأبنائكم عملاً ـ في الغالب ـ إلا بـ "الرشوة" أو "الواسطة" و "المحسوبية" ! 
فالبطالة التي تعاني منها أكثر الدول الإسلامية ـ إن لم نقل كلها ـ تنادي بكذب هؤلاء . 
* *ثالثاً : 
إن بقاء المرأة في بيتها ليس تعطيلاً لها عن العمل ، بل هو تفريغ لها لتقوم بأعظم عمل ، وهو تربية الجيل ، وتنشئة رجال الأمة ، فالمرأة هي أم العلماء ، والمجاهدين ، والدعاة ، والمخترعين ، والقادة ، والأطباء ، والمهندسين ، والمعلمين .... إلخ . 
فكيف يكون إعداد هؤلاء تعطيلاً عن العمل ، وهل هناك عمل للمرأة أفضل من هذا ! 
ما هو دور المرأة الأهم ؟ وهل هناك مجال للمقارنة بين العائد الاجتماعي الذي يحصده المجتمع من تأدية المرأة دورا رئيسا في بيتها ، والعائد الاجتماعي من أدوار أخرى ثانوية وهامشية ، تمارسها المرأة خارج بيتها : مضيفة طيران ، أو سكرتيرة ، أو مندوبة مبيعات ! 
لقد ثبت بالتجربة أن خروج المرأة من بيتها للعمل له آثار سلبية أكثر من المنافع التي قد تكون فيه ، ومنها : 

** إهمال الأطفال من العطف والرعاية والتربية .
إن المرأة التي تعمل خارج البيت تقوم في كثير من الحالات بعمل يستطيع الرجل القيام بأفضل منه ، وفي مقابل ذلك تترك المرأة في بيتها مكاناً خالياً لا يملؤه أحد.
فلا شك أن خروج المرأة للعمل ، سيكون على حساب بيتها وزوجها وأولادها . 
يقول ميخائيل جورباتشوف الرئيس السابق للاتحاد السوفيتي : "إن المرأة تعمل في مجال البحث العلمي ، وفي الإنتاج والخدمات ، وتشارك في النشاط الإبداعي ، ولم يعد لديها وقت للقيام بواجباتها اليومية في المنزل (العمل المنزلي) ، وتربية الأطفال ، وإقامة جو أسري طيب" . ثم يقول : 
"لقد اكتشفنا أن كثيراً من مشاكلنا في سلوك الأطفال والشباب وفي معنوياتنا وثقافتنا وإنتاجنا تعود جميعاً إلى تدهور العلاقات الأسرية ، وهذه نتيجة طبيعية لرغبتنا الملحة والمسوَّغة سياسياً بضرورة مساواة المرأة بالرجل" .

* *عمل المرأة خارج المنزل ، ولساعات طوال ، يعرض المرأة لأنواع من الأمراض ، 
ففي مؤتمر للأطباء عقد في ألمانيا قال الدكتور كلين رئيس أطباء مستشفى النساء : إن الإحصاءات تبين أن من كل ثمانية نساء عاملات تعاني واحدة منهن مرضاً في القلب وفي الجهاز الدموي ، ويرجع ذلك في اعتقاده إلى الإرهاق غير الطبيعي الذي تعاني منه المرأة العاملة ، كما تبين أن الأمراض النسائية التي تتسبب في موت الجنين أو الولادة قبل الأوان قد تعود إلى الوقوف لمدة طويلة أو الجلوس المنحني أمام منضدة العمل أو حمل الأشياء الثقيلة ، بالإضافة إلى تضخم البطن والرجلين وأمراض التشوه.
وفي الولايات المتحدة 40% من النساء العاملات ، وفي السويد 60 % منهن ، وفي ألمانيا 30% ، وفي الاتحاد السوفييتي سابقاً 28 % يعانين من التوتر والقلق ، وأن نسبة 76% من المهدئات تصرف للنساء العاملات .

* *عمل المرأة وخروجها من البيت، وتعاملها مع الزميلات – أو الزملاء – والرؤساء، وما يسببه العمل من توتر ومشادات - أحياناً-، يؤثر في نفسيتها وسلوكها، فيترك بصمات وآثاراً على تصرفاتها، فيفقدها الكثير من هدوئها واتزانها، ومن ثم يؤثر بطريق مباشر في أطفالها وزوجها وأسرتها.
ولا يخفى أن الأم بعد عودتها من عمل يوم طويل مضن في أشد حالات التوتر والتعب؛ مما يؤثر على تعاملها مع طفلها مزاجياً وانفعالياً. 

** عمل المرأة غير نافع اقتصاديا! 
ففي (23/12/1985م تقدم مجموعة من أطباء الأطفال بمذكرة للدكتور عاطف عبيد وزير شؤون مجلس الوزراء تدعو إلى مساعدة الأم المصرية للقيام بأهم وظائفها المتمثلة في رعاية الأطفال وتنشئتهم التنشئة الصحية السليمة ... وأيضاً : حمايةً للاقتصاد المصري من استنزاف ميزانيته في استيراد الألبان الصناعية ..) . 
وفي ( 21/3/1987م : أصدر رئيس هيئة القطاع العام للغزل والنسيج في مصر قراراً بمنع تعيين النساء في ثلاثين شركة غزل ونسيج ، وقال : إنه استند في قراره هذا إلى أن العائد من عمل المرأة لا يتجاوز 20% مما يحققه الرجل) .
فما هي الجدوى الاقتصادية إذاً من عمل المرأة ؟ 

** عمل المرأة بدون قيود يساهم مساهمة فعالة في زيادة عدد البطالة .
فإذا أضفنا إلى تلك الأضرار : نسبة البطالة المرتفعة بين الشباب التي تسهم المرأة العاملة في ارتفاعها بينهم ، والتي يتعاظم أثرها على الرجل أكثر المرأة في مجتمعاتنا ، وما ينتج عن الفراغ المصاحب لذلك من مشكلات نفسية واجتماعية وأمنية ... لوقفنا حائرين أمام الإصرار على خروج المرأة إلى العمل .

وقد أثبتت التجربة الغربية فشل خروج المرأة للعمل ، وبدأت النساء في الغرب يرجعن إلى بيوتهن . 
فقد توصلت نتائج دراسات أذاعتها وكالات أنباء غربية في 17/7/1991م إلى أنه خلال العامين السابقين هجرت مئات من النساء العاملات في ولاية واشنطن أعمالهن وعدن للبيت . ونشرت مؤسسة الأم التي تأسست عام 1938 م في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أن أكثر من 15 ألف امرأة انضممن إلى المؤسسة لرعايتهن بعد أن تركن العمل باختيارهن . وفي استفتاء نشرته مؤسسة أبحاث السوق عام 1990م ، في فرنسا أجري على 2.5 مليون فتاة في مجلة ماري كير كانت هناك نسبة 90% منهن ترغبن العودة إلى البيت لتتجنب التوتر الدائم في العمل ، ولعدم استطاعتهن رؤية أزواجهن وأطفالهن إلا عند تناول طعام العشاء .
فهذه الأضرار ـ وغيرها كثير مما لم نذكره ـ تبين أن دعوة هؤلاء المرأة للخروج للعمل ليست من أجل ما يترتب عليها من منافع اقتصادية أو اجتماعية ، بل لهم مآرب أخرى يخفونها من وراء هذه الدعوة . 
نسأل الله تعالى أن يصلح أحوال المسلمين ، ويرد كيد الخائنين . 
والله تعالى أعلم .

الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## خادمة القرءان

أشكركم جميعاً على ردودكم
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

إذن هو حلال بضوابط ...ولكن حتى وإن لم يكن هناك مانع شرعي ، فلو رأت المرأة أنها ستضيع حقوق زوجها وأولادها  فعليها ببيتها ، فالبيت هو المكان الأصلي للمرأة .
فكثيرا ممن ضيعنا واجباتهن الأصلية للعمل دون حاجة واضحة !!!

----------

